# tenzone amorosa



## zipp404

Il sostantivo f. «tenzone» significa, tra l’altro, litigio, contrasto, scontro di parole aspre e irose; contrasto di opposti pensieri o sentimenti; combattimento, scontro di persone armate.

Nel contesto sottostante, però, che cosa si intende per «*tenzone amorosa*» ?  Come lo parafrasereste voi ?

*Contesto*

Luigi, il futuro Luigi XVI, e Maria-Antonietta si sposano il 17 maggio 1770. Dopo un mese, tutti si aspettano che Luigi abbia già consumato il matrimonio, ma lui non è per niente interessato. 
____​
16 giugno 1770
«Il dottor Boisgilbert ha stabilito rapidamente che non ero incinta […]
Poco dopo mi è stato recapitato un messaggio in cui mi si avvisava che il duca di Choiseul sarebbe venuto a farmi visita.
“Monsieur” ho esordito, quando il duca è stato fatto entrare, “mi rendo conto che tutti sono delusi perché non sono ancora incinta. Ma non è colpa mia, Luigi è ancora un ragazzo. Si comporta come un ragazzo, anziché come un uomo.”
“Temo che sarà sempre un ragazzo, a meno che non venga meglio indirizzato. Sta a voi guidarlo. È indispensabile un figlio maschio. Alcuni figli maschi. Lusingatelo. Seducetelo. Questo è lo scopo per cui siete stata portata qui.” [...]
Il conte Mercy, è venuto nel tardo pomeriggio […]
“Carissima Antonia, [mi ha detto] “ho parlato con il dottor Boisgilbert, e credo di aver capito quello che sta succedendo.
*Il principe Luigi è incapace di prendere l’iniziativa*, *come spetta all’uomo, nella *tenzone amorosa. È così?”
Ho assentito col capo.
“Spetta a voi, Madame, prendere l’iniziativa per lui […] Conosco una persona che può aiutarvi in questo compito. La incontrerete domani. Il suo nome è Madame Solange ed è molto affascinante. So che vi piacerà. Appartiene a un mondo che voi conoscete poco, penso. I francesi lo chiamano _demi-monde_. Non è una donna rispettabile, ma nel suo campo è insuperabile…»


----------



## symposium

Ciao. È evidentemente una metafora per indicare il rapporto sessuale, descritto come una lotta o perchè l'uomo deve conquistare e sottomettere la donna o semplicemente perchè comporta un sacco di attività fisica.
N.B. "Tenzone" è femminile.


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> descritto come una lotta o perchè....


 

La parola 'tenzone' appartiene all'italiano antico. Significa lotta, sfida, gara... Nel Medioevo esistevano 'tenzoni' poetiche fra letterati. Un duello veniva chiamato ''singolar tenzone'' (_'sfidare a singolar tenzone'_). L'espressione 'tenzone amorosa' è dunque letteraria e un po' arcaizzante. Forse si potrebbe parafrasare come ''duello d'amore'', intendendo i preliminari amorosi nei quali già si vede chi dominerà sull'altro.


----------



## Mary49

Zipp, devi correggere il titolo: "amoros*a*" invece di "amoros*o*".


----------



## lorenzos

In genere la _tenzone amorosa_ si riferisce più all'arte della seduzione, alla conquista, più che al rapporto fisico.
"Esiste anche una tenzone amorosa, che contrappone il poeta a una donna." 
(caro @zipp404 ma che libro è?)


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> arte della seduzione, ... conquista





bearded said:


> i preliminari amorosi


----------



## aefrizzo

C'era anche il verbo "tenzonare", credo.
Dov'era l'ombra or sé la quercia spande, morta, né più coi turbini tenzona...(Pascoli?)


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> ma che libro è?


_Il diario segreto di Maria Antonietta_ di Carolly Erickson
traduzione italiana dall'inglese: Claudia Pierrottet, Joan Peregalli.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> i preliminari amorosi


Direi che se siamo già ai _preliminari _la tenzone è stata vinta e stravinta.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Direi che se siamo già ai _preliminari _la tenzone è stata vinta e stravinta.


  
Intendevo preliminari verbali, iniziativa di corteggiamento...
Forse l'espressione migliore per parafrasare 'tenzone amorosa' potrebbe essere 'schermaglie amorose'.


----------



## zipp404

Sembra che l'idea di «tenzone amorosa», intesa solamente come idea astratta, presupponga che il matrimonio non sia un rapporto più o meno stabile tra alleati ma piuttosto un appassionato gioco tra avversari in cui l'uomo cerca di dominare sessualmente la donna e la donna resiste alle avances del marito.

Ho interpretato correttamente il presupposto alla base dell’idea?

Ovvviamente Luigi è troppo timido ed emotivamente sottosviluppato, per prendere l'iniziativa e i consiglieri della futura regina la esortano ad assumere il ruolo che altrimenti ci si aspetterebbe dal marito.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
credo che più che alla  lotta o allo scontro vero e proprio, si faccia riferimento al gioco delle parti in una coppia,  dove il marito dovrebbe essere capace di sedurre la moglie, secondo quello che pensa Mercy. Lo stesso Mercy le dice poi di invertire le parti e la invita a prendere lei stessa  l'iniziativa al posto del marito.


----------



## symposium

Tutte le varie osservazioni sono giustissime, ma alla fine, in ultima analisi, "tenzone amorosa" è, in questo caso, un eufemismo che Mercy usa per dire "rapporto sessuale". Il medico sta dicendo a Maria Antonietta che deve essere lei a far capire al marito che vuole avere dei rapporti sessuali, ma ovviamente, rivolgendosi a una giovane di altissimo rango, il medico cerca di dirlo usando delle espressioni poetiche, vaghe, letterarie...


----------



## Starless74

zipp404 said:


> Ho interpretato l’idea più o meno correttamente?


Ricapitolo: il passo verte sul fatto che Maria Antonietta non riesce a rimanere incinta perché suo marito re Luigi XVI "non prende l'iniziativa".
È evidente che qui non si parla di corteggiamento (i due sono già sposati da un mese) ma di consumare il matrimonio, cioè di avere rapporti sessuali;
quindi "prendere l'iniziativa nella tenzone amorosa" in questo caso è senza dubbio invitare il partner, con le parole e i fatti, a unirsi sessualmente.
Poiché Luigi XVI non lo fa, il dottore consiglia a Maria Antonietta di fare lei il primo passo e il conte Mercy pensa di farla "istruire"  in tal senso da Madame Solange, il cui mestiere si può intuire dalla definizione che egli stesso ne dà: «Non è una donna rispettabile, ma nel suo campo è insuperabile».

[ risposta incrociata ]


----------



## ohbice

zipp404 said:


> Sembra che l'idea di «tenzone amorosa» presupponga che il matrimonio non sia un rapporto più o meno stabile tra alleati ma piuttosto un appassionato gioco tra avversari in cui l'uomo cerca di dominare sessualmente la donna e la donna resiste alle avances del marito.
> Ho interpretato correttamente il presupposto alla base dell’idea?


No, direi di no. Matrimonio e tenzone amorosa non sono correlati. Soprattutto, la tenzone amorosa non è un gioco erotico in cui ci sono dominatore e dominato. Nemmeno ci sono avversari, direi. C'è il corteggiamento amoroso, che è diverso di epoca in epoca (i costumi si evolvono) ma che - immagino - 20 o 30 mila anni fa non dovesse differire troppo anche per la specie umana dal rincorrersi, dal giriarsi intorno vicendevolmente, dall'annusarsi, dal ruggire e dalle unghiate che si danno leoni e leonesse nei documentari di natura che riprendono i comportamenti "amorosi" degli animali nei momenti appena precedenti l'accoppiamento.


----------



## Starless74

zipp404 said:


> Sembra che l'idea di «tenzone amorosa», intesa solamente come idea astratta, presupponga che il matrimonio non sia un rapporto più o meno stabile tra alleati ma piuttosto un appassionato gioco tra avversari in cui l'uomo cerca di dominare sessualmente la donna e la donna resiste alle _avances_ del marito.


Diciamo piuttosto che il ricorso a metafore cavalleresche/marziali come "tenzone" o "schermaglia" in riferimento alla sfera erotica era abbastanza tipico nei secoli passati, secondo la visione per cui l'uomo affrontava il corteggiamento o il sesso come una "battaglia di conquista" e il successo in tale "battaglia" rappresentava un "punto d'onore" al pari delle vittorie in guerra. Il tutto molto maschio-centrico, per usare un neologismo in voga.


----------



## ohbice

Starless74 said:


> ... Il tutto molto maschio-centrico, per usare un neologismo in voga.


Direi che non sono d'accordo 
Occorre dire che il libro qui sotto non parla certo delle donne del popolo, ma tutto il discorso sul "tenzonare" e "schermagliare" - se ci si limita a considerare quello che ne è stato scritto, ovvero quello che è stato trasmesso ai posteri - è valido solo per le classi abbienti anche relativamente agli ometti: Le signore compiacenti. Sulle donne, i mariti, le corna, gli scandali nella Francia del '500 - Pierre Bordeille de Brantôme -  Libro Usato - MEB - Erotica | IBS


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> tutto il discorso sul "tenzonare" e "schermagliare" - se ci si limita a considerare quello che ne è stato scritto, ovvero quello che è stato trasmesso ai posteri - è valido solo per le classi abbienti anche relativamente agli ometti


Sono d'accordo. D'altronde un tempo le classi meno abbienti non producevano letteratura.


----------

